# Gentoo Boot-Splash - neuers Bild als "Gentoo 2007.0"

## alex00

Habe bei mir vor einiger Zeit den Gentoo-Boot-Spash eingerichtet, d.h wärend des Bootens wird am oberen Rand das Gentoo Logo angezeigt mit dem Schriftzug 2007.0. Nun, ich wollte nun nachfragen, ob es hier auch eine Graphik gibt die 2008 enthält und wenn ja wo ich die bekomme und wie ich sie installieren kann. Danke für Eure Hilfe.

----------

## duga3

Installier dir mal grub-splash, da is sicher was dabei für dich!

----------

## alex00

 *duga3 wrote:*   

> Installier dir mal grub-splash, da is sicher was dabei für dich!

 

Es geht aber nicht um die Graphik bei Grub, sondern um die Graphik beim Booten..ich glaube das sind zwei verschiedene dinge, oder?

----------

## SvenFischer

Alle Distributionnen haben bereits mit 2009 begonnen, auch die ganzen Antivirenprogramme etc. und da willst Du noch 2008?   :Razz: 

Schreib lieber ein Scipt, das ein Wallpaper des Tages aus dem Netz lädt und in das benötigte Format wandelt, und dann beim nächsten Boot gezeigt wird, das wäre mal innovativ.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Alle Distributionnen haben bereits mit 2009 begonnen, auch die ganzen Antivirenprogramme etc. und da willst Du noch 2008?  
> 
> Schreib lieber ein Scipt, das ein Wallpaper des Tages aus dem Netz lädt und in das benötigte Format wandelt, und dann beim nächsten Boot gezeigt wird, das wäre mal innovativ.

 

wallpaper des vortages dann wohl eher, ncah dem grub ist der computer noch nicht online und in der lage irgendetwas herunterzuladen

----------

## chilla

Also ich hab immernoch ein splash-bild mit der überschrift "Gentoo 2004.0". Und ich genieße die dummen Fragen: "so alt ist dein linux???!?".....  :Wink: 

----------

## alex00

Wow, echt nützliche Kommentare dabei  :Smile: 

----------

## ocin

http://fbsplash.berlios.de/wiki/doku.php?id=themes:main

Natural Gentoo v. 8.0 ist schlicht und neutral

----------

## alex00

 *mostidiot wrote:*   

> http://fbsplash.berlios.de/wiki/doku.php?id=themes:main
> 
> Natural Gentoo v. 8.0 ist schlicht und neutral

 

Danke

----------

## hitachi

 *duga3 wrote:*   

> Installier dir mal grub-splash, da is sicher was dabei für dich!

 

Das Ding heißt: emerge -pv media-gfx/grub-splashes

----------

## SkaaliaN

werde ich mir auch mal reinpacken. Sieht echt nicht schlecht aus!  :Wink: 

----------

## michel7

ich habe einfach überall in den grafiken 2007.0 entfernt und jetzt passts wieder ;)

----------

